# Why is my insurance sooooo expensive?



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

R32, 10yrs NCB, 30yrs old, never had a claim, never had an accident, no convictions, limited mileage <5k per year. And they still want well over £600!:runaway:


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Cos' it's group 20!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

C_h_a_z said:


> R32, 10yrs NCB, 30yrs old, never had a claim, never had an accident, no convictions, limited mileage <5k per year. And they still want well over £600!:runaway:



thats cheap, stop complaining

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Another 10 years and it will be £480 like mine, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> thats cheap, stop complaining
> 
> mook


Yep I'm paying double what you are mate....I'm 30, full NCB, never had a claim, 5K mileage etc either !


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Normal car £250 yours £600 Roughly £10 week BARGAIN


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

mines 3 times as much as yours mate LOL


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Thats pretty damn cheap mate.....I wouldnt complain really. As already mentioned, its a group 20 car which is very desirable.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Another 10 years and it will be £480 like mine, lovely jubbly.


Arghhh now I'm gutted, you beat me by £8 :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

ok, ok :nervous:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Postcode ?


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

You guys are complaining ? 
At 17 I pay 4,600 a yr in insurance alone
or for you brits 3,397 E


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

G.T.R said:


> You guys are complaining ?
> At 17 I pay 4,600 a yr in insurance alone
> or for you brits 3,397 E


Brits are not using the Euro currency but the £ (GBP) :squintdan lol
So CA$4,600 is £2,322 (I was quoted that last year btw)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

G.T.R said:


> You guys are complaining ?
> At 17 I pay 4,600 a yr in insurance alone
> or for you brits 3,397 E


consider your self lucky if thats on a skyline.


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

G.T.R said:


> You guys are complaining ?
> At 17 I pay 4,600 a yr in insurance alone
> or for you brits 3,397 E


comparing Canadian insurance to U.K. is a bit of a stretch. Either way your paying way more than you should be Steve. Seeing as I'm paying less than a quarter what you do for my GTR vs your GTS-T. I'm only 2 years older than you and it shouldnt make that much difference since we are both under 25. Living in the U.K is a bit of a double edged sword. You can get the r33 and r34 (unlike in Canada) but pay out the ass for insurance.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> thats cheap, stop complaining
> 
> mook


I agree with Mook; my renewal just came through at £3,790 - you've NO IDEA how happy I'd be if it was anywhere near £600!

36 yoa
NW London
Stage 1
2 claims in last 2 years
No points/convictions

£600, I can't believe it..............


----------

